# What do you want to see in a Blur based ROM?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am looking to make a blur based rom for the Droid x, and would like to hear some of your input and features that you would like to see.
Thanks!


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Debloated
Stock wallpapers plus additional wallpapers

maybe some additional lockscreens to choose from

* I hope this isn't being too picky lol


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

Active attention from the developer, bug fixes, and speed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

